# Avatar Issue



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey,

        I have never changed my Avatar since i first started here... I decided today i was due for a change, but i am having an issue... I tried from my work and home and i keep getting the following message "Unknown object to create image association with."  The picture than appears in my photo album, but not as my Avatar... Any Thoughts?


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Stve,

Are you uploading from your PC or from another source? What file format is the image? Which pic were you trying to use from within your album?


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 4, 2011)

richoso1 said:


> Stve,
> 
> Are you uploading from your PC or from another source? What file format is the image? Which pic were you trying to use from within your album?




 I am Uploading from a PC...

I tried from a jpg file and from URL... Also From Photo Bucket and From the Albums on SMF...

The image is...


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 4, 2011)

I just changed my avatar,and it worked. From your profile page, are you clicking from where it says to replace image?


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 4, 2011)

richoso1 said:


> I just changed my avatar,and it workeds. From your profile, are you clicking from where it says to replace image?


Yeah I am clicking Change Image... Selecting my Image and than I get the above pop up "Unknown object to create image association with." it doesnt change, but it uploads in my Album... (I didnt realize thismorning till i opened my album and had 30 of the same pics LOL)


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 4, 2011)

I just uploaded an image from my PC to replace your avatar. Does this problem occur with any other PC you've tried using? What OS are you using?


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 4, 2011)

I tried from my home PC & my work PC... Both are on Internet Explorer...


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Smokin Relaxin Steve said:


> I tried from my home PC & my work PC... Both are on Internet Explorer...




 I'm going to report this issue to Brian, thanks for giving it a good try.

Rich.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 4, 2011)

richoso1 said:


> Smokin Relaxin Steve said:
> 
> 
> > I tried from my home PC & my work PC... Both are on Internet Explorer...
> ...


Thanks... Sorry to be a pain... I appreciate the help thus far


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 4, 2011)

I have fixed your Avatar and will open a ticket about this issue.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Guys!!!!!!!!!!! I really appreciate all the help with this issue!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 4, 2011)

This is the same issue that Rob and I have been having with IE8


----------

